# Canning mishap....



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Considered not posting this as don't want to scare anyone but maybe it will save someone a similar situation. Note- I have been canning for 40+ years and for two years using the Tattler lids with great sucess. But one can never become lax when canning. 

Had load of navy beans in the canner. Pressure to zero and I always wait 1/2 hour after zero to remove the lid. Just cautious. Pa usually lifts each jar out to padded table and I complete the tightening of the lids to complete seal. He set a jar down and I moved to tighten and the lid/ring blew off in my face/chest. Total shock. Instantly under the kitchen cold water faucet but still second degree burns to face. Grateful to wear glasses or could have been much worse.

ONLY thing that could have happened is I tightened the lid on that one jar like I would when using regular lids so it couldn't vent while in canner. A moment of inattention. Must give an A+ to my Ball jar that didn't break or could have been cut up,too. And the 13 other qts all sealed perfectly....


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! very scary! I'm glad you are ok considering. I'm going to try water bath canning tonight for the second time ever. My pressure canner just sits and mocks me knowing I'm too scared to use it.............


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Very good reminder about always being safe. Big reason why the kids are banished from the kitchen when I am pressure canning. Glad you're okay


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Glad you're alright.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Hope everything heals quickly. I have not used the Tattler lids, you have to tighten them after you take them out? I have never done this with standard lids.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Melissa said:


> Hope everything heals quickly. I have not used the Tattler lids, you have to tighten them after you take them out? I have never done this with standard lids.


Melissa,

This lady is great. She did a tutorial on how to use the Tattler lids.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOjmedQEeW4]Storing Powders and Tattler Lids - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad it wasn't worse! I've never had a mishap (yet) but your story just shows how easy it is for something to happen.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm grateful that it wasn't worse for you and I hope you heal quickly!

It is important, no matter how embarrassing to share our problems and mishaps....others can learn so much from "our" mistakes/experiences in life!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear you were injured. Like many things, canning can be dangerous. I use tattler lids and so far we haven't had any mishaps with them, but knowing what happened to you will keep me more aware of potential problems.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I almost didn't read this because I have my pressure canner cooling down right now, and another load almost ready to go, but I couldn't stop myself! You are right, we all can learn form each other's mishaps!
I hope you heal quickly and with as little pain as possible!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, so sorry you were hurt, but like you said it could have been much worse! I just don't like the Tattler lids, wish I'd never bought any and I didn't until they had that big sale, and then I bought against my better judgment. (I also had my credit card hacked right after that purchase, and it was the only new place I had used it!)

I've had more seal failures using them for one season than in all my years with the regular lids, and I've read and re-read the directions and watched videos, so pretty sure I'm doing it right. Some may recall I mentioned mine had a lot of flaws, but many said it was just the way they were molded. Well, I wasn't sure then and I'm doubly doubtful now.

I had already decided the only way I'd use them again was if I ran out of regular lids and couldn't get more, but after your accident, I'm thinking seriously of just getting rid of them. I mostly bought them for the future, in case lids couldn't be obtained any more, but in a SHTF situation I'd sure hate to depend on them and have them fail and destroy part or all of my food supply!

Thanks for the warning, glad you posted. Hope you heal quickly and without complications! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't like the tattlers either.

I'm so sorry you were injured. I pray you heal quickly with no pain or scarring.

My MIL would not use a pressure canner at all. She use to say, " a quarter jar of nothing is worth getting burned over". She did use a hot water bath canner many times, but never a pressure canner. She froze things instead of canning them for the most part due to her fear, or respect, of the canners.

I guess back in those days she thought a jar of chicken was worth a quarter?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

tlrnnp67 said:


> Melissa,
> 
> This lady is great. She did a tutorial on how to use the Tattler lids.
> 
> Storing Powders and Tattler Lids - YouTube


I have to ditto this. This youtuber has outstanding how to demo's of many things pertaining to canning and dehydrating. :goodjob: Been following for quite a while.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WoW,Glad you are OK. My mishap last year taught me- I had water in enamel type coffee pots boiling on the cookstove for canning. A large cast iorn lid leaning on the back of the stove,tipped over hit those pots and my old dog got scaulded. He got blistered, and I learned a biggie.


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

We are also using the Tattler lids for most of our canning. Tuesday night, I sent DW off to bed and stayed up late to finish 15 pints of green beans in the pressure canner. Every jar in the top level came out and needed less than a quarter turn of the ring to tighten down. However, all 8 pints on the lower level took at least a half turn (or more) to seal down. I am wondering if the rings can sometimes loosen up (vibration?) during the canning cycle. They all sealed OK, though.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

7thswan said:


> My mishap last year taught me- my old dog got scaulded. He got blistered,


Was he Ok?
That is so tragic. I can see how easily it could happen though. Our dogs are always underfoot, and canning can be dangerous.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not impressed with Tattler lids either. Way more seal failure than regular lids.

Did 39 jars of spaghetti sauce /meat yesterday, and one failure to seal.....which became supper.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

CottageLife said:


> Wow! very scary! I'm glad you are ok considering. I'm going to try water bath canning tonight for the second time ever. My pressure canner just sits and mocks me knowing I'm too scared to use it.............


DON'T BE SCARED!!!! Seriously, this is VERY rare, and I think Mutti only posted to note that you MUST pay attention to what you're doing, not to scare anyone from attempting it!

I process, on average, between 800 and 1000 jars a year -- most of those through my pressure canner. My family eats pretty much exclusively from these canned stores, and have never gotten ill -- ever. I have had ONE less-than-optimum experience with my pressure canner, and that was because the jar I was using had an air bubble in the glass. If I had inspected the jar better before filling it, I would never have used it, but again, a moment of inattention.

Use that canner, learn how to use it and use it CAREFULLY, but like any other tool, don't use it inattentively -- any more than you'd use a butcher knife with your eyes closed! The best food in the world is that which we prepare ourselves. 

Mutti -- I hope you heal quickly, and thank goodness for glasses!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been waiting it out to see how every one else did with the tattlers. I guess i am glad i did.
Do you have an aloe plant?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> DON'T BE SCARED!!!! Seriously, this is VERY rare, and I think Mutti only posted to note that you MUST pay attention to what you're doing, not to scare anyone from attempting it!
> 
> I process, on average, between 800 and 1000 jars a year -- most of those through my pressure canner. My family eats pretty much exclusively from these canned stores, and have never gotten ill -- ever. I have had ONE less-than-optimum experience with my pressure canner, and that was because the jar I was using had an air bubble in the glass. If I had inspected the jar better before filling it, I would never have used it, but again, a moment of inattention.
> 
> ...


That's right if a jar of food does go bad, it's obvious. The seal breaks and you toss it.
10 years of canning here, with maybe 3 broken jars and they were new that load. 
I don't know what i would do with out our canner.
Especially with the food shortages that are coming.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I've discovered you don't have to tighten the rings with tattler lids immediately when they're so hot it burns. I forgot my last batch and while they were still hot, they weren't burning hot when I tightened them. They all sealed. I've only done about 8 cases with tattlers so far but only had one failure, because I filled that jar too full.

And please, I hope you all have orgaic raw honey in the kitchen. Even burns that would blister stop hurting immediately and they heal in no time.
GOSH! I'm glad you weren't hurt any worse!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't care for the tattler lids either. Gosh, I thought I was the only one! I'm relieved to hear there are others! I've gone back to the regular lids.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry you were hurt, and I'm glad it wasn't worse!

I've read some folks having problems with their tattler lids, and have decided against using them. I'm especially happy with the regular and wide mouth lids I've bought in bulk from Lehmans. I haven't had any failures with them.

I hope you feel better soon. Burns are so painful!

KitchenÂ |Â Canning and PreservingÂ |Â Jars, Lids and RubbersÂ |Â Bulk Canning Dome Lids - Lehmans.com


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I really like our tattler lids. Haven't had any problems with them. Just because a person had one mishap with them doesn't mean they aren't a good product. I've had regular lids that have failed, so far none of my tattler ones have in the 3 years I've been using them.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> I really like our tattler lids. Haven't had any problems with them. Just because a person had one mishap with them doesn't mean they aren't a good product. I've had regular lids that have failed, so far none of my tattler ones have in the 3 years I've been using them.


How long can the rubber seals last in storage without degrading? Do they turn brittle? I'm looking to buy either regular lids or tattlers in bulk shortly, and am curious about longevity in storage for them...I won't be using everythng right away, because I have enough now, but want to have some put back.
Thanks


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I use Tattler lids, and I like them. No seal failures yet, but I have only used them for waterbath canning. It seems like I used one on some green beans in the pressure canner last summer, just to try it out, but that jar hasn't come up in the eating rotation yet. 

I know a woman who is deathly afraid of pressure canners and pressure cookers because someone in her family had one blow up once. But those type of accidents are the ones we hear about, not the millions of jars people can safely year after year.

The closest I've had to an accident was the time I was lowering a jar into the waterbath canner and it slipped. I got splashed with boiling water on my hand and wrist, and the jar cracked when it hit bottom. But I've canned thousands of jars over my adult life (most in the last 5 years) so don't be afraid.


----------



## jdrobison (May 28, 2012)

sounds like the ring failed, not the lid.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

jdrobison said:


> sounds like the ring failed, not the lid.


Thats my thought too. I've had quite a few rings come out of the pressure canner loose. I think the metal expands more than the glass when its heated and they work loose.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I have definitely had more failures with Tattlers, but not so many that I would quit using them. I am curious, as is TraderBob, about the best way to store the Tattler rubber rings for long term? I considered putting the rubber rings in mylar with an O2 absorber to keep them from getting brittle. Thoughts?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

TraderBob said:


> How long can the rubber seals last in storage without degrading? Do they turn brittle? I'm looking to buy either regular lids or tattlers in bulk shortly, and am curious about longevity in storage for them...I won't be using everythng right away, because I have enough now, but want to have some put back.
> Thanks


I don't know for sure. I've had mine for 3 years and no problems. I think they have a lifetime guarantee though, but would have to double check that.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tattlers FAQ addresses the life of the rings. I've only had mine 6 months so I don't have any that are very old.

FAQ


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Isn't it usually a moment of inattentiveness that causes most accidents? Thanks for the reminder though. After 1000's of jars, one can easily get a bit too comfortable. Sometimes glasses are a blessing. 

CMB, I have had two credit cards hacked, one that was brand new (replacement for hacked card) and hadn't been used! It was used in the UK no less.
TA, that is a nice looking day's work!!!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

So glad you're ok and thank goodness you had glasses on. Thanks for the reminder that we should never get too comfortable canning!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

makes mom said:


> Was he Ok?
> That is so tragic. I can see how easily it could happen though. Our dogs are always underfoot, and canning can be dangerous.


I immediately poured cold water on him, and went and got some Silvadene from the Vet. My dogs are underfoot also and have learned the word-Hot. I'm so careful bringing the cannery inside from the stove on the porch,but this incident caught me totally off guard.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

terri9630 said:


> Tattlers FAQ addresses the life of the rings. I've only had mine 6 months so I don't have any that are very old.
> 
> FAQ


Thanks. It looks like I can use mine for many more years.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I don't plan to quit using the Tattler lids. I've canned over 200 jars of meat this month with them and no problems. Face is healing up quickly; blisters all popped on their own. Ugly but ok! Guess will never know exact cause of accident but only posted this to remind people that one can never be too careful. Very careful to smell when opening jars and boiling before tasting....with the Tattlers you don't get that reassuring pop when you open a jar. But the pop isn't foolproof.....


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I've spent a lot of time with and around the Tattler product - we are the largest distributor of the Tattler brand in the country. As a result I've spent a lot of time with those who use the Tattler lids and have also spent a lot of time with the owner of Tattler - learning more about canning lids that I ever thought I'd know! 

When the directions are followed, I see just as good or better sealing performance than with the standard metal lids.

From the side of the box the Tattler's come in: 

#5. Screw band on jar loosely. Center lid on jar and hold in place with finger while tightening the metal screw band finger-tip tight. DO NOT OVER-TIGHTEN (not me yelling, it's in all caps on the box  ) Product must be allowed to vent during processing.


Mutti is an experienced canner and I believe the purpose of her post was to remind everyone to be ever vigilant when canning, as you are dealing with something that is very hot.

I cut myself with my box cutter a couple weeks back, but that doesn't mean my Stanley knife is any better or worse of a product because of it, I simply got careless 

Glad you're okay!! And great thread to act as a reminder to others!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm one who had a pressure canner explode and go thru the kitchen ceiling about 30 yrs ago. Haven't used one since.

Very glad Mutti is recovering nicely!


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder to always be cautious. I know I always *think* I am.

Glad to hear you're healing up ok


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I ain't afeard of no Tattlers! Believe it was my own fault. I've watched plenty of videos on them, read blog entries, studied the Tattler website and have had plenty of sucess but a moment of inattention and 40+ years of the regular mason jar routine led to this accident. Cautious Mutti will be even more cautious....as we all should be when putting up food for our loved ones. Thanks for all the get well wishes.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a question for all the tattler users. Your supposed to tighten the rings when they come out. How are you doing this without burning your hands to a crisp. I started using to lid wrenches. One for the jar and one for the lid but its kind of awkward. Anyone have better ideas?


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry that happened, but so glad you were wearing glasses!  

I'm still experimenting with my Tattlers on water bath canning. I had one jar of mixed berry jam come unscrewed in the canner and it was a mess. Guess I didn't tighten it down far enough. I haven't tried them in the pressure canner yet. I have had a few lid failures, more than what I do with regular canning lids.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

The only failures I've had with my tattlers is with my vacuum sealer. So far...


----------



## Digger (Nov 1, 2003)

I use an old flannel sheet cut into squares to hold hot jars. I hold them when filling and tightening lids. Fold the clothe over a couple times to protect from heat of the jar. I use one to hold the jar and one to tighten the lid. They are soft and nimble enough to get a good grip.


----------

